# Just joined - very low Amh - confused!



## Celeste77 (May 2, 2016)

Hi I'm a new member, joining on a friend's recommendation.
We just had a diagnosis of low Amh - 0.08.. until  last week I'd never even heard of it!  I've had more tests done and my Fsh is 12.5 and I had about 8 follicles. . Any idea what any of this means?
I'm in shock because I already have one 19 month old who we conceived without many problems so just can't understand how it's got so bad. 
Thank you if you've read this far!  I'd appreciate any thoughts or advice!


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi

Sorry ur feeling the stress of all this! It can be a shock xx

I'm nowhere near very experienced in this but I have had a big drop in mine in the space of 9 months - last year it was 14 and then I had it repeated and it came out as 2.
My consultant said he didn't broke the result as I had like u, lots of afc.... So I had it repeated a month later at the start of my cycle and it came back as 7.

So I suggest having a repeat??

The one I had that came low was done by gp - the result took 2weeks!!! So I'm sure they messed it up... Try n pay if u can at a fertility clinic and get a repeat?

Blue x


----------



## Celeste77 (May 2, 2016)

Hi Blue thanks for your reply! We went back to the consultant who sent the sample for a retest and it came back as 0.3. So good news at least that it's not the lowest of the low! We also started clomid and it seems that my ovaries are responding ok - we had two follicles.  So I'm hoping the low amh is not going to be the defining feature!


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

That's brill! So glad u had the repeat and it's improved ! Hopefully ull get a couple of eggs and respond well xx

Got everything crossed for u lovely xx


----------

